# Watercolor Bettas



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey all!

It's been a while since I've worked my artistic muscles, so, they're a bit rusty. However, I painted a couple of bettas after work today, and wanted to share them with you. 

This one is modeled after one of the Double Tails at work.









And this one was inspired by some Mustard Gases off good ol' Google.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I like those. Very nice work. Keep flexing those creative muscles and we'll all benefit!


----------



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I like those. Very nice work. Keep flexing those creative muscles and we'll all benefit!


Thank you! Hopefully, I'll be good enough that I can sell some and help fund my college expenses.


----------



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

Here's a new one of my boy, Cricklet. I'm really quite pleased with this one! ^_^ I do want to tweak his right pectoral, though...


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

those are amazing!


----------



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

Nova betta said:


> those are amazing!


Thank you! ^^


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

These are stunning! Very nice work!


----------

